# iBook 12" : la taille de l'écran est-elle correcte ?



## sadich (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

   Je compte investir bientôt dans un iBook 12" grâce à l'offre MIPE (portable pour 1¤/j). Seulement voilà, les portables PC ont un écran d'environ 14-15" pour le même prix, et même si je préfère la qualité Apple, je me demande si le 12" n'est pas un peu étroit ? Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## sadich (10 Avril 2005)

autre question : devrais-je attendre tiger avant de l'acheter ou apple ne devrait pas améliorer les configs dans ce cas j'achete maintenant et je met tiger après.

Ensuite, est-ce que la logitech QuickCam marche avec l'iBook au faut absolument une iSight ?


----------



## basticx (10 Avril 2005)

La taille de l'écran est correcte, parfois juste lorsque j'utilise des logiciels avec beaucoup de fenêtre. Cependant celà est loin d'être un frein. 

Pour ta webcam, pas de problème, il faut par contre acheter le driver spécifique (10¤).


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Avril 2005)

Attends TIGER quelques jours et fonce sur l'IBOOK 12', c'est un véritable régal !


----------



## tedy (10 Avril 2005)

Je suis dans la même situation que toi à ceci près que la taille du 12" va me convenir à merveille.


Alors 2 choses:
-attends la sortie de tiger
-et si tu as un peu de temps, attends la mise à jour de l'ibook qui si elle est aussi régulière que d'habitude devrai se faire avant mai... 
Maintenant je ne sais pas si ils feront évoluer l'offre MIPE   

Sinon pour le prix d'un ibook 12", il est vrai que tu as un pc en 15.4" mais alors....tu as un ordi qui fait près de 5 Kg avec le chargeur (mon père vient de commettre l'érreur) :hein: 

Voilà sur ce, un peu de patience et c'est bon


----------



## esope (10 Avril 2005)

Salut à toi, voici mon expérience si cela peut t'aider:

je suis étudiant aux beaux-arts je manie donc des images (autant photos que vidéos) régulièrement que, je travaille sous photoshop, illustrator, donc des applications avec plusieurs fenêtres et même si c'est vrai qu'au bout de huit heures devant l'écran c'est un peu gênant je ne changerais mon ibook 12" pour rien au monde. Car dans mon sac il tient nickel, quand je fais des présentation avec vidéoprojecteur ca fait plus classe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et qu'en plus je n'ai pas tout le temps besoin de m'arracher les cheveux parce qu'il bug ou encore parce que la batterie est à plat et que je n'ai pas de prise a proximité. Par contre bourre le de Ram car il est gourmand le petit...
a bientôt ...


----------



## sadich (10 Avril 2005)

ben je pense que niveau ram les 512 de l'offre MIPE suffiront non ?
et sinon, il faut acheter les drivers pour un mac ? C'est pas gratuit normalement ? Pour mon imprimante et mon APN ça sera pareil ?


----------



## jerG (12 Avril 2005)

pour les 512 Mo, sous panther, ça ira (en utilisation classique texte + internet). Par contre si tu attend tiger... la plus tu auras de ram à mon avis les 1,2 Go seraient souhaitablent. Moi je suis avec 768 Mo c'est bien (je suis passer par tous les stades 256, 512 et 768 Mo) et j'ai pu apprécier la différence. à l'utilisation le 12" est très agréable.
Pour ton imprimante normalement la majorité des imprimantes grand public sont compatibles mac/pc sans problèmes...


----------



## mickeyclub (12 Avril 2005)

l'ibook 12 est fantastique - léger, petit, assez réactif au quotidien, facile à intégrer dans des réseaux avec ou sans fil, bref le nomade idéal. J'ai dit assez de mal de mon imac G5 pour ne pas tarrir d'éloges sur certains autres produits apple !


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Avril 2005)

Salut !

Mais alors vaut-il mieux un PowerBook 12" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.809,00) ou un iBook 14" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.659,00) ???  Parce que l'iBook à un plus grand écran, mais le PowerBook à 1,5Ghz (contre 1,33Ghz) de fréquence processeurs... Mais vous dîtes que le 12" n'est pas génant...

Même pour programmer, c'est pas gênant ??? perce qu'à ce moment là, il n'y a plus photo ! :love:, le powerbook...


----------



## sadich (13 Avril 2005)

je pense pas qu'il y ai une très grande différence entre le 1.33Ghz et le 1.5Ghz... Je me trompe?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> vaut-il mieux un PowerBook 12" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.809,00) ou un iBook 14" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.659,00) ???


Sans la moindre hésitation : *POWERBOOK 12"*


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Avril 2005)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas qu'il y ai une très grande différence entre le 1.33Ghz et le 1.5Ghz... Je me trompe?


 Dans ce cas là, l'iBook est plus interessant : ples grand écran, même ram, pas trop de différence entre procésseurs...


			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sans la moindre hésitation : *POWERBOOK 12"*


alors pourquoi  ??


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> alors pourquoi  ??


Entre autre parce que :

Le PowerBook est plus puissant
La finition générale de la machine est supérieure
L'encombrement est réduit et l'affichage reste tout à fait correct (même résolution)
La capacité du disque dur est plus importante
La carte graphique te permet de profiter davantage de Tiger
Il est trop beau :love: (ok c'est subjectif  )


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Avril 2005)

D'accord, mais ce n'est vraiment pas génant le petit écran???
pour Dashboard par exemple, sa va être juste non?? et pour Exposer, c'est pas génant non plus???


----------



## sadich (13 Avril 2005)

Et si possible quelqu'un pourrait il m'accorder quelques instants pour me dire la résolution maximale dispo pour un iBook 12", et la résolution conseillée (par votre expérience) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Et si possible quelqu'un pourrait il m'accorder quelques instants pour me dire la résolution maximale dispo pour un iBook 12", et la résolution conseillée (par votre expérience) ?


1024 x 768 dans les 2 cas


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre parce que :
> 
> Le PowerBook est plus puissant
> La finition générale de la machine est supérieure
> ...


On peut ajouter que le powerbook est fourni avec un disque dur 5400 t/m contre 4200t/min pour l'ibook
On peut ajouter que le PB permet le mode "partage" d"écran contrairement à L'ibook qui ne permet que la 'copie"
On peut ajouter que le PB possède une entrée "line" contrairement à l'ibook
on peut ajouter que le bluetooh sont compris dans le prix dans le PB12"

Le 12" ne craint pas les tous petits caractères car il suffit de faire "pomme +" pour zoomer et rendre la lecture agréable
MAIS!!! ... l'autonomie de l'ibook 14" est bien meilleure ... à toi de voir si les 3h et plus du PB12" ne te suffisent vraiment pas?

I love my PB12" et je ne le changerai pour rien au monde


----------



## cedricX (14 Avril 2005)

Salut, ma petite expérience perso:

J'ai utilisé pendant pratiquement 4 ans un portable Dell de 15 pouces. Avant d'acheter mon premier mac (je voulais absolument un portable) j'ai longtemps hésité comme toi à cause de la taille de l'écran. J'avais en effet peur que ce soit trop petit et que je n'y vois rien.

Et bien j'ai finalement pris un iBook 12 pouces (en juillet 2004) et je n'ai absolument jamais regretté mon choix. Je peux te dire que mon prochain portable sera sans hésitation un 12 pouces. La portabilité est maximale, l'autonomie et la robustesse aussi. Et franchement l'écran est bien plus agréable et lisible que mon ancien 15 pouces PC.

Voilà voilà en espérant t'aider dans ton choix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

est ce que ca serait possible que quelqu'un qui posséde un ibook12" face un copie d'écran et mette l'image en ligne pour que je puisse comparer avec la taille actuelle de mon ordi ?
je crois que ce serait un bon moyen pour mieux se rendre compte de la taille de l'écran .. car 12" ben moi ca me parle pas trop ...

ps : si sur la copie d'écran pouvait y avoir des fenetre d'ouverte ... 

merci d'avance ..


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (14 Avril 2005)

On s'habitue très bien au 12" de l'Ibook. Une petite période d'adaptation tout de même au début, mais après ça roule


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que ca serait possible que quelqu'un qui posséde un ibook12" face un copie d'écran et mette l'image en ligne pour que je puisse comparer avec la taille actuelle de mon ordi ?
> je crois que ce serait un bon moyen pour mieux se rendre compte de la taille de l'écran .. car 12" ben moi ca me parle pas trop ...
> 
> ps : si sur la copie d'écran pouvait y avoir des fenetre d'ouverte ...
> ...


tu vas sur ce lien http://www.apple.com.au/ibook/
à droite tu trouveras un lien "take a closer look"
tu copies l'image de l'écran dans un ouitil de dessin et tu la redimensionnes en considerant que la surface réelle de l'écran (surface sans les bords) fait exactement 24,5cms de large et 18,5cms de haut

Enjoy!


----------



## sadich (14 Avril 2005)

oui j'aimerai bien aussi. Avec des petits caractères aussi et l'effet zoom dont jo_6466 parlais.

Par ailleurs, je me pose les mêmes question concernant non pas exposé (qui à mon avis a justement été concu pour les petits écrans mais surtout pour dashboard


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2005)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> oui j'aimerai bien aussi. Avec des petits caractères aussi et l'effet zoom dont jo_6466 parlais.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je me pose les mêmes question concernant non pas exposé (qui à mon avis a justement été concu pour les petits écrans mais surtout pour dashboard


pour le dashboard il y a également l'effet loupe à sélectionner dans les préferences systèmes qui permet d'agrandir les icones au survol de la souris pour faciliter son choix.
Pas de soucis donc


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Avril 2005)

> tu vas sur ce lien http://www.apple.com.au/ibook/
> à droite tu trouveras un lien "take a closer look"
> tu copies l'image de l'écran dans un ouitil de dessin et tu la redimensionnes en considerant que la surface réelle de l'écran (surface sans les bords) fait exactement 24,5cms de large et 18,5cms de haut



je vais passer pour une truffe .. mais g refait la manip 4 fois car ca me semblé bizarre .. quoiqu'il en soit a la fin, photoshopeditor (de la merde) me dit que mon image fait bien 24, 5 par 18, 5 donc un taille de 12" et franchement moi g un dell 15" .. et ca fait petit g l'impression, en exagérant que on pourrait mettre 3 écran 12" pour faire mon 15 ...

je pensais que cette manip allait me convaincre mais la . je doute .... aussi, je vous le demande humblement :rose: si quelqu'un a un 12" pourrait il fait une capture d'écran ... désolé mais c pour la bonne cause ...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Avril 2005)

jerG a dit:
			
		

> pour les 512 Mo, sous panther, ça ira (en utilisation classique texte + internet). Par contre si tu attend tiger... la plus tu auras de ram à mon avis les 1,2 Go seraient souhaitablent. Moi je suis avec 768 Mo c'est bien (je suis passer par tous les stades 256, 512 et 768 Mo) et j'ai pu apprécier la différence. à l'utilisation le 12" est très agréable.
> Pour ton imprimante normalement la majorité des imprimantes grand public sont compatibles mac/pc sans problèmes...


n'importe quoi    qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas voir   
tu consilles le powermac bi 2,5ghz pour consulter ses mails???

non sérieusement 256 suffisent sous Panther pour une utilisation basique (texte + internet)
512 apporte un certain confort
768 tu peux lancer plein de grosses applis en même temps
1,2 faut de gros programmes pour saturer ça (PhotoShop avec de grosses images par ex)

et sous Tiger ça ira
je te conseilles de faire un tour sur le site de MacTouch où ils ont testé Tiger sur plusieurs machines
bilan: il tourne plus vite sur TOUTES les machines que Panther

on n'est pas sur Windaube, où chaque nouvelle version oblige à investir lourdement dans sa machine


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Mais alors vaut-il mieux un PowerBook 12" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.809,00) ou un iBook 14" SuperDrive 768Mo (Eur 1.659,00) ???  Parce que l'iBook à un plus grand écran, mais le PowerBook à 1,5Ghz (contre 1,33Ghz) de fréquence processeurs... Mais vous dîtes que le 12" n'est pas génant...
> 
> Même pour programmer, c'est pas gênant ??? perce qu'à ce moment là, il n'y a plus photo ! :love:, le powerbook...


POWERBOOK 12"


----------



## blugue (15 Avril 2005)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte investir bientôt dans un iBook 12" grâce à l'offre MIPE (portable pour 1¤/j). Seulement voilà, les portables PC ont un écran d'environ 14-15" pour le même prix, et même si je préfère la qualité Apple, je me demande si le 12" n'est pas un peu étroit ? Qu'en pensez vous ?





Je pense que pour te faire une idée tu devrais allez chez Fnac, là tu pourras comparez les dimensions et les types .

Je suis posséceur d'un iBook G4 800 12" et j'en suis heureux comme tout (à part la batterie qui est morte).


----------



## sadich (15 Avril 2005)

mouais mais la fnac la plus proche est à 130 km... mais j'y ferai un tour  power of apple


----------



## Tangi (15 Avril 2005)

Découpe une feuille aux dimensions du 12" et met la sur ton écran actuel, tu auras un ordre d'idée de la différence de taille...

...


----------



## sadich (15 Avril 2005)

mdr


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je vais passer pour une truffe .. mais g refait la manip 4 fois car ca me semblé bizarre .. quoiqu'il en soit a la fin, photoshopeditor (de la merde) me dit que mon image fait bien 24, 5 par 18, 5 donc un taille de 12" et franchement moi g un dell 15" .. et ca fait petit g l'impression, en exagérant que on pourrait mettre 3 écran 12" pour faire mon 15 ...
> 
> je pensais que cette manip allait me convaincre mais la . je doute .... aussi, je vous le demande humblement :rose: si quelqu'un a un 12" pourrait il fait une capture d'écran ... désolé mais c pour la bonne cause ...


Tu fais toutes les manip que tu veux dans ptoshopeditor peu importe pourvu que lorsqu'il est affiché sur ton 15" il fasse 28,5 cms par 18,5cms ... prends une rêgle et tatonnes quoi.
Allez tu finiras bien par avoir ton écran avec son dashboard affiché dans la bonne taille


----------



## Statoon (15 Avril 2005)

La résoltion est la même  sur iBook 12" et 14", à savoir 1024*768
donc sur le 14" tu mettra exactement la même quantité d'information que sur un 12", les pixels serons simplement plus gros (perso je trouve pas ça trés beau).

J'ai eu les 2, et je dirais sans hésiter  que le 12" est mieux et que le 14". Tu as bcp plus de mobilité et au final tu as la même chose sur l'écran, donc y'a pas photo ! Peut être l'autonomie + importante sur le 14" et franchement , j'en suis pas convaincu

Depuis je suis passé au powerbook, en 12" toujours et quand je veux de la place sur l'écran pour bosser chez moi j'y branche un écran TFT 15" 16/9 en 1280*800 et c'est un véritable régale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Avril 2005)

> Tu fais toutes les manip que tu veux dans ptoshopeditor peu importe pourvu que lorsqu'il est affiché sur ton 15" il fasse 28,5 cms par 18,5cms ... prends une rêgle et tatonnes quoi.Allez tu finiras bien par avoir ton écran avec son dashboard affiché dans la bonne taille


savez raison .. j'suis qu'un néofRite .. aujourd'hui g eu la malchance pour mes nerf mais la chance pour mon moral de voir un pc portable 12' de la meme résolution que mon futur ibook .. g pu tatonner de la souris .. et no soucy ... 

donc en tant que ex 15" de chez DELL, je vous dis que le 12" c certes plus petit mais c tip top ...


----------

